# How long can chicken stay in the fridge?



## SugarGlider (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok last night I got 30 lbs of chicken legs/thighs for .50 a lb. Now I need to do something with it









I have 4 meals planned using shredded up chicken. If I cook the chicken today then shred it and put it in zip lock baggies... say 4 baggies of chicken. Then I use a baggie today, tomorrow, monday, and tuesday will the baggy for monday and tuesday stay fresh?

I already froze a pack of chicken but I have 20 lbs plus the chicken I was dethawing already for this weekend. I can freeze another 10 lbs. I can't really see in my head if 20 lbs of thighs and legs would give me 4 small baggies of meat. But really if there are more baggies of meat I can freeze those, right?

Any assistance would be appreciated!

I started working this week and I didn't manage to make ANY meals all week. So I'm trying to plan easy stuff like cook some rice and throw in chicken I have cooked and shredded already. My poor family is starving







(of course none of the leftovers that were in the fridge were touched all week!) More importantly I need something decent to eat


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

They should be fine.


----------

